# Two in a Motel



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We are going on a little road trip and will get a motel room somewhere along the way. No plans, just wandering. So I am wondering, what is the etiquette with two dogs when booking a motel room? Of course, if it's No Dogs Allowed we will move on. What are your experiences?

Thanks,
Suzy


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I stayed in a dog-friendly hotel in Ohio for the HALO picnic. Didn't have any problems at all.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzy, I remember once when my DDIL was trying to sneak her dog into a hotel room. The dog weighed about 25 lbs and was a pup with a very long shepherd-like nose. She had it cradled in her arms, wrapped in a blanket like a baby. I was laughing so hard at the LONG Long furry muzzle sticking straight up out of the blanket. You have to picture it, lol.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

suzyfrtz said:


> We are going on a little road trip and will get a motel room somewhere along the way. No plans, just wandering. So I am wondering, what is the etiquette with two dogs when booking a motel room? Of course, if it's No Dogs Allowed we will move on. What are your experiences?
> 
> Thanks,
> Suzy


Look for a Residence Inn. They LOVE dogs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzy- I like the La Quintas they all take dogs with no fee and there isn't a how many/weight policy, etc. What you can do that helped us was grab a traveling guide on the exits and you have the phone numbers so you can call ahead and find out what takes dogs and what is available. Same thing if you have a gps. My navigon lists the hotels in any city and you can phone ahead if you want. 

Amanda


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy...I am jealous... DH and I love to just head out and go wherever the road leads. Those are the best vacations. We ride till we are ready to come home. Hopefully we will be leaving in 5 or 6 weeks to wander around also. Have a wonderful times with your DH and furkids!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I motel 6 eveywhere with my fur babies. No fee and it works pretty well. The best motel 6 we stayed at was at Lake Tahoe.

Good luck!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We just stayed in Lake Placid with Gryff this weekend. It was his first hotel experience and it was great. The rules were that the dog had to be in a crate if we weren't in the room, but we didn't do it. We had the crate just for show. When we left for meals, we put the DND sign on the door. The maid cleaned up when we were out with Gryff.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I haven't gotten to go anywhere and take Roxie yet... but just wanted to say "hav fun"!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We haven't had any problems taking the dogs with us on vacation. We have stayed at pet friendly motels, hotels and even spas. Some will allow you to leave the dogs in the rooms if they are crated, and others you can not leave the dogs if you are not in the room. 

Sometimes it takes a little juggling with meals, but we just call room service or get take-out.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So what you are saying is that if a motel allows one dog, two are no problem. Good to know, less anxiety for me. We will probably not stay in a chain - where we're going it's more like Mom and Pop motels. They are actually much better (if you find a good one.) Fluffier pillows and towels and doors that open onto the outside...good for taking those pups for a midnight walk.

We will be wandering around Lake Huron's western shore, indulging in our other passions (other than our pups that is) - geocaching and family history, old forgotten cemeteries, lighthouses, country roads, walking deserted beaches, eating out...

It's cool enough now that the pups can stay in the car while we eat dinner...we usually pick up a picnic lunch where they can join in. Cazzie loves to ride in the car and Chelsie is learning from him. They will be included in almost all our activities. DH will have to sit with them while I make the run into the Huron County Courthouse.

Just a little time away...

Back soon,
Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't had any trouble taking 2 dogs. The only problem I have is that when they hear people closing dogs, or talking in the halls, they will bark.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, I worry about Cazzie barking when he hears noises. 

Ivy, loved seeing Gryff. Cazzie has jumped back and forth between beds too. It must be a Hav thing!

Suzy


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Back from our get-away! We were going to an area where I was certain there would be no chain motels, so I looked on the internet and found a pet-friendly mom and pop motel and booked a room. When we drove up, there was a lab running up and down the motel lawn, causing my two to go into a frenzy of barking. That in turn made us upset...don't want to be kicked out for bad behavior before checking in! DH said "Why don't those people control their dog!" more out of frustration with the furkids barking than anything. Turned out the lab belonged to the motel's owners!!!! We hadn't mentioned we had TWO with us, but when the owner went out to see what the fuss was about, with the lab and all, we were busted. Anyway, he kindly put the lab back inside and the furkids settled down. Upon arriving in our room, we found a tray with two dog biscuits on it, along with instructions/rules for a happy doggie stay. The ususal, must be on a leash, etc., then the last one..."dogs must not be on the beds." Oh great, the only way my furkids would sleep on the floor would be if I got down and slept with them...which wasn't going to happen. Anyway, they had their blankie from home which covers half the bed and they had just been to the groomers the previous day and were fluffy clean. They were very well behaved in the room, only a few squeeks of barks when a door slammed or something, and no accidents! So all went well, but Caz and Chels were happy to get back home to familiar smells.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you had a good time and things worked out at the motel. I ignore the "not allowed on the furniture" rules too. I just cover everything in blankets. I've also started bringing one of my "steps" with me so the dogs don't have to jump on/off the bed. Did you have any great "finds" in your explorations?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We are so lucky our dogs don't shed! Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I also try to stay at Motel 6 or Red Roof Inn's. There might be a charge for a dog but they are really great about them. I have taken a large crate when I just had the two. They are not crated while I am in the room but if I have to go out then I crate them. Also I put a belly band on Rommy and panties on Frannie at night just for safety sake.

Have a great time and tell us all about it once you get back home.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome Home, Sue! It is interesting to hear about your traveling experience with Cazzi and Chelsie. I haven't tried taking Roxie anywhere but I imagine it will happen sooner or later. How did your pups do on the trip in other ways (eating, site seeing, etc.)?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We stayed in Port Austin which is a lovely little village at the tip of Michigan's Thumb, right on the water, spiffed up with landscaping - flowers, brick walkways, little statues...I saw some antique shops but didn't shop on this trip. Alot of things close up here after Labor Day but we found an unpretenious cafe where the locals go and had an excellent fried perch dinner. For my friends in the Detroit area, you should consider taking a trip to Port Austin - you can drive up Van **** in about 2 or 3 hours; then leisurely drive back south along the Lake Huron shoreline. It is gorgeous! There are parks and bays and high bluffs and rocky beaches. The lighthouse and park at Point Aux Barques is outstanding. There is also a beautiful lighthouse at Port Sanilac. Nothing is commercialized on this shore, and you won't find McDonalds'. Instead there are the little towns of Port Hope and Harbor Beach and Port Sanilac, with their fusty antique shops and friendly cafes. When you get down to Lexington (one of my favorite spots) you get more chi-chi. 

There is alot of history in this area. Once covered with white pine, it was heavily logged before 1870 and the forest fires of 1871 and 1881 pretty much wiped everything out. There is now farmland mixed with forest (wonderful colors now!) all within sight of the beautiful blue Lake. We wandered around the Rock Falls Cemetery looking for some of Ron's family - found them (they weren't going anywhere) and gave me some more dates to log into my family tree. We also geocache, if you know what that is. We had 15 caches to go for, found 13, took a bye on one, and didn't find one. We have alot of fun doing this and it takes us to out of the way and interesting spots. Cazzie and Chels make very good geocaching decoys, since we aren't supposed to let the general public see what we are doing. Ron goes for the cache while I stand around with our geo-doggies, looking at scenery, hmmm hmmm 

Cazzie and Chelsie travel well but Cazzie doesn't like it when we leave him in the car, which we have to do sometimes. Even with Chels for company, he will bark until we are out of sight, then keep looking out the window for us to return. We found a really lovely park in Port Austin with a ball diamond completely fenced in. Since no one is using it this time of year, we turned them loose for their RLHecks and what fun they had tearing around the baseline! They both love to go on walks and explore new smells but were really tired and happy to get back home. 

S.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> How did your pups do on the trip in other ways (eating, QUOTE]
> 
> This was Chels' first trip. Cazzie has traveled before. He always boycotts his dogfood on trips, and Chels, usually Miss Piggy, followed in his pawprints. We bring restaurant food out to them which keeps them happy. Probably Caz already knows this and has told Chels about it..."Don't eat, they'll worry about us starving and bring us something REALLY good from the restaurant..."
> 
> ...


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

We travel for work on road trips that can last a few days. Alway took Rico. He loves motels/hotels! There are people there to pet him and those elevators are so much fun. The door opens and your someplace new!! We usually stay at Comfort Inns. most of them take dogs, but they do charge extra. It can get a little pricey. I'll have to look into la Quintas if they don't charge a fee.

I always like to let them know we're coming with a dog, so they place us downstairs near an exit.

Rico will bark if he hears a door slam shut in the middle of the night, but he stops right away.

I love traveling with him! Gets me outside and walking around.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great trip Suzy. I love hearing about other parts of the country. Lake Huron sounds spectacular.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sue, sounds like it was a very nice trip and you had great weather for it. We used to go to Lexington at least once a summer and always like driving up the coastline. It's one of those nice 1-day trips. I'll have to check out Port Austin - sounds nice - and I have a good friend with a home in Port Sanilac,so..... thanks on the info. I think the kids & I will make it our next trip!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

suzyfrtz said:


> We also geocache, if you know what that is. We had 15 caches to go for, found 13, took a bye on one, and didn't find one. We have alot of fun doing this and it takes us to out of the way and interesting spots. S.


Several years ago for Christmas my BIL gave my son, Josh, who was probably around 10 at the time (he's 17 now) a handheld GPS so we could go geo-caching. He and my hubby went on several treks (one in the woods right next to us (Proud Lake land), one in Kensington Metropark and one in Highland or Howell, if I remember right.) They really had fun and it sounded like something I would enjoy (Matt was 2 at the time and since it was January in Michigan... we stayed home!) Somehow we never got back to it (little league, karate, middle school then high school... you get the picture!) Maybe we'll give it another go with Matt who I think would just love it!

Sounds like you had a great trip... makes me want to go somewhere!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

One bit of advice for people from cold climates travelling to warmer climates with their dogs -- don't forget to do a flea treatment for your dog before you travel. Scout got fleas in California last November because we only give him his pills for flea prevention from April-October. Oops.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like you had a great trip! And as to no dogs on the bed... often that is a rule but my dogs don't think they are dogs many times! A blanket from home is a great idea for many reasons including that. It is hard to leave them in the car and often times I put a sheet over the crate so that way they don't feel like they have to be on guard and can just crash.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have never stayed at a pet friendly hotel that has a no dogs on the bed policy. That would never work for us. I always have two blankets in the car for the dogs - an old quilt and a throw. Shelby likes to lay on them in the back of the car. It's good that they have a familiar smell at the hotel.

Mine also bark at every noise, too. Every time someone walks by, slams a door, etc.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wondering where you've stayed recently with your furbaby? Reason I'm asking, we just returned home from a trip to FL. from NH. The motels we stayed in (pet friendly) put us in the worst rooms but we still had to pay the same price as others traveling without pets and had to pay extra for Tucker ($15). The reason I know this is because a lady registering before us was told she would be put on the second floor because the rooms were nicer. The first floor was for pets. We stayed at LaQuinta, Ramada, Days Inn & Quality Inn & Suites. These rooms were barely acceptable. We would not have stayed there if Tucker was not with us. Anyone found a motel chain that has nice rooms for travelers with pets? I do realize that some people let their pets tear up a place and this is probably the reason we get the rooms we do.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Rita, 2 years ago we traveled from San Diego to Washington DC and back with Lulu and Vinny. Believe it or not we found the Sheraton not only takes dogs but isn't over priced! Also the Kimpton Inn Chains are exceptional. They provide dog beds and doggy presents. Their rooms were lovely. 
I totally agree with you how awful some of the chains can be. Some places we didn't even want to walk on the carpet!
If I had my way I would travel in a motorhome where I could always know my bed is clean and my dogs were comfy too. I'm still working on the DH about that, lol.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

We haven't had any trouble re the quality of the rooms. We always ask to see the room first before we book it. If it's not acceptable for any reason, we move on. I'm finding that most places "on the road" take dogs now, especially small ones. We have "the incredible two-headed dog!" LOL!

Suzy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No problems; You have to be able to control two leashes! I did not leave them alone in the room. And, they slept in the bed with me!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

suzy, thanks for mentioning geo-caching,we haven't gone since we got coco. our best vacations were spent hunting for spots in very interesting places. most marriotts allow dogs for a fee, residence inns etc.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

judith said:


> suzy, thanks for mentioning geo-caching,we haven't gone since we got coco. our best vacations were spent hunting for spots in very interesting places. most marriotts allow dogs for a fee, residence inns etc.


We tried Residence Inns twice on the East Coast. Dogs were allowed but for a $100 non refundable fee to sanitize the room. Those two motels are much nicer than the ones we found that's for sure.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Houses -- vrbo.com*

We have gone to Savannah, GA two times and used www.vrbo.com (vacation rental by owner). The listings identifiy which properties will consider dogs. Savannah has more pet friendly properties than the average cities. Both times we had three dogs (Havanese) and I thought it would be tough to find a place that would take three. It was not a problem, and the dogs did great. Unfortunately on our trip in February, Toby got VERY ill and ended up passing. However, we had connected with a WONDERFUL vet and she did her absolute best to save him and treated us with great compassion.

Two or three nights is generally the minimum stay, some charge a pet fee or pet deposit. The properties are all over the world. If you are staying a week or more, it often less expensive for a small house than a hotel room.

On the road, we have always just stopped at Red Roof Inns -- nothing great, but nothing terrible. We prefer having direct access outside. Heard good things about LaQuinta but they are inside corridors.

Judy -- Dori and Jaime's mom


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Motel rooms are motel rooms if they are clean......I have a loyality to Hampton Inns, sold them several locations. Never had one that did not take dogs or charged a fee with the best breakfast for the price.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo said:


> We have gone to Savannah, GA two times and used www.vrbo.com (vacation rental by owner). The listings identifiy which properties will consider dogs. Savannah has more pet friendly properties than the average cities. Both times we had three dogs (Havanese) and I thought it would be tough to find a place that would take three. It was not a problem, and the dogs did great. Unfortunately on our trip in February, Toby got VERY ill and ended up passing. However, we had connected with a WONDERFUL vet and she did her absolute best to save him and treated us with great compassion.
> 
> Two or three nights is generally the minimum stay, some charge a pet fee or pet deposit. The properties are all over the world. If you are staying a week or more, it often less expensive for a small house than a hotel room.
> 
> ...


We use VRBO.com to find places to stay when we're on vacation. We love VRBO. We haven't tried Red Roof Inns, but will next time we're on a road trip. The LaQunita's we stayed at were barely acceptable. Maybe I'm expecting too much. I want to stay overnight in a place much like my home. Just haven't found that place that will also accept my Tucker without a hugh non-refundable fee.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Motel rooms are motel rooms if they are clean......I have a loyality to Hampton Inns, sold them several locations. Never had one that did not take dogs or charged a fee with the best breakfast for the price.


I also love Hampton Inns. We tried to stay in several on our return trip from Fl. along I-95, but they said they did not accept pets. Major disappointment.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> I also love Hampton Inns. We tried to stay in several on our return trip from Fl. along I-95, but they said they did not accept pets. Major disappointment.


Except for South Carolina I thought all Hamptons accepted dogs is this not so?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Except for South Carolina I thought all Hamptons accepted dogs is this not so?


We tried to stay at a Hampton Inn in Philly, but they said no pets allowed. For the life of me I can't remember the other place we tried while traveling to and fro.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We have stayed in several LaQuinta's with interior corridors without problems. Lots of time, they will devote a floor for pets because.... I saw at least 4 different dogs on the floor I was staying....and I did not hear any barking during the night at all. 

The newer LaQuinta's are very nice.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this site pretty reliable? It seems like a good site to narrow down possibilites.

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/guides/us/us.shtml


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

We just got back from a weekend up north for a baptism. We have a condo up at Boyne but they do not allow dogs so Sophie was going to stay at Whiskers Sat. and Sunday. We left on Friday night and our daughter Amber was going to come up Sat. morning with the grandparents after dropping Sophie off at Whiskers (where she gets groomed). Saturday morning, Tom noticed a 1 :30 am call from Amber on his cell phone that we missed. He called her right away and she told him about the horrible night she had with Sophie. Sophie wouldn't sleep, the wind bothered her and she kept looking around for the rest of her family. Finally, at 2am, Amber took Sophie's bed, put it on our bed and slept with her in our room. The report we got from Whiskers when we picked her up on Sunday was that she loved playtime with the other doggies and was a little social butterfly, especially with two puppies that stayed there for daycare. Of course she was over the moon to see us again and I let her sleep in bed with me last night, curled up tight next to me.

I just hate leaving her...


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

KarmaKat said:


> Is this site pretty reliable? It seems like a good site to narrow down possibilites.
> 
> http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/guides/us/us.shtml


I haven't used this particular site, but have used officialdoghotel.com and doginmysuitcase.com. I have looked at different websites and most seem to be much the same.


----------

